# Formula stuck on feathers .... ???



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone know a good way to remove hand feeding formula that has glued on a few feathers near the beak... when the baby was younger it wasnt so messy but now it is.. I now wipe its beak and face with warm water and paper towel after each feed ... but too little too late...we have some formula glued on :wacko:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just try more warm water


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

I have, and I have  .. but to no avail....


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

The hand raising formula we have in Australia is marvellous.. and I cant rate it highly enough.. but once it is stuck to feathers it turns to cement


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol it will if it's left there long enough.

Did you end up getting it off? I had the same problem with the 3 I handfed.. I used a lot of warm water and paper towels, you've gotta be really careful not to hurt them.. that's the only problem. (I was scared crapless I was gonna pull feathers out while getting the formula off)


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmm.. it is still there... I will try hard this evening when I get home from work to get it off with warm water, I called the manufacturer of the food.. and they dont have any ideas other than warm water and soften it... I also called a breeder ( but they suggested I pull the feathers off ) .. I wont be doing that


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

When i had this problem last season, it took a while but i just kept dampening a paper towel or wash rag and Rubbing the feathers through it a few pieces I had to take a pair of nail clippers and "clip" the formula and them rub it between my fingers, 

it took a while, and they were none too happy with me, but I did a little bit every 30 mins or so until it was all off 

Also wet cotton balls and or Q-tips will work 

but it won't be quick or easy


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

[QUOTE
it took a while, and they were none too happy with me [/QUOTE]
It is none too happy with me even when I wipe its face after feeding... so! good luck to me...


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay  I have a lovely clean face on my baby once again... 
We dropped warm water every few seconds on the glued on yukky stuff with an eye dropper .. As it softened I was able to get my finger nails in it and pull it out of the feathers...
Im such a clean freak.. it was driving me nuts


----------

